# Strange cis lambda



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

Under my hood CIS lambda looks like this photo, but I miss valve for lambda probe like second photo








What is doing vacuum connected to airbox? 










_Modified by dogzila22 at 10:05 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Strange cis lambda (dogzila22)*

Looks like its converted to CIS basic!?!?!?


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Strange cis lambda (GeekWagens)*

I was searching info on internet how looks cis lambda and found, now I know that I have cis basic. Thanks for your notice mate







But what does vacuum connect to airbox?


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Strange cis lambda (dogzila22)*

I believe you're seeing one of the differences between CIS and CIS-E.


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Strange cis lambda (dogzila22)*

Probably vac line goes to charcoal filter of gas tank fumes... wild guess...
Let us know when you solve mistery.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Strange cis lambda (nairmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nairmac* »_I believe you're seeing one of the differences between CIS and CIS-E.

That's definitely NOT CIS-e. CIS-e has a differential pressure regulator (DPR) and NO control pressure regulator (CPR). In the picture we definitely see a CPR; only CIS-basic and CIS-lambda systems have a CPR and the absence of a frequency valve indicates it's CIS-basic system.
IIRC, in order to meet increasingly strict emissions standards, CIS-basic was discontinued in the U.S. in about 1981 but outside the U.S. they continued to be used for several more years for example, I had a Canadian spec 85 Jetta with CIS basic.


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 8:52 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Strange cis lambda (cwcabrio)*









In the first photo hidden something - is a vacuum limiter (a.k.a decel valve) I eliminated lambda control box with all wires because I have cis-l converted tos cis basic, so I unpluged vacuum limiter.

















_Modified by dogzila22 at 9:59 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

Does decel valve works with unpluged switch?


----------

